# Kreisdiagramm in Illustrator nicht geschlossen



## DaRealMC (27. April 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

habe hier ein Kreisdiagramm in Illustrator mit den Werten
33
19,2
29,5
Warum ist das Kreisdiagramm nicht geschlossen? Es gibt noch einige weitere Kombinationen, bei denen es nicht geschlossen ist. Bei den meisten aber ist es ein ganzer Kreis.
Woran liegt das, und wie kann ich das vermeiden?
(Andre Zahlen nehmen ist keine Lösung )


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2009)

Wenn das Werte von Winkeln sind dann ist der Kreis nicht geschlossen weil das keine 360 Grad ergibt.
Auf der anderen Seite die frage wie hast du das Kreisdiagramm erstellt?

Gruß


----------



## DaRealMC (27. April 2009)

Ich habe mein Illustrator CS2 gestartet, ein neues Dokument angelegt, in der Werkzeugleiste das Kreisdiagramm gewählt, ein Viereck aufgezogen, in der erscheinenden Tabelle dann in die erste Zeile diese 3 Werte eingegeben und auf den Haken geklickt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2009)

Okay. Aber trotzdem verstehe ich dein problem nicht so ganz.
Vieleicht würde ein Screenshot helfen das Problem zu konkretisieren.

Gruß


----------



## DaRealMC (27. April 2009)

hier ist das Bild


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2009)

Hi,
also ich hab das Diagramm mal nachgebaut und kann dein Problem hier nicht verifizieren.
Hast du das Diagramm schon mal neugezeichnet? Oder versucht dieses von Hand zu schließen?

Gruß


----------



## DaRealMC (27. April 2009)

Habe es mehrfach neu gemacht.
Von Hand noch mal bearbeiten ist leider auch keine Lösung.
Bei uns geht es gerade um die Umstellung im Layout von Macs auf PCs. Am Mac macht er das richtig, am PC leider nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. April 2009)

> Bei uns geht es gerade um die Umstellung im Layout von Macs auf PCs


Sehr schlechte Entscheidung  ,

Also mit CS3 am PC taucht das Problem nicht auf und mit CS2 am Mac auch nicht. CS2 auf PC kann ich leider nicht austesten.

Gruß


----------



## janoc (27. April 2009)

Konnte das Problem gerade verifizieren; PC  (WinXP) Illu CS2

Offenbar gibt es das Probleme bei Zahlen mit Nachkommastellen.
Workaround: Werete mit 100 multiplizieren


----------



## DaRealMC (27. April 2009)

Bei Einzelplätzen kann man sicherlich über die Entscheidung streiten. Im Enterprise-Umfeld ist es aber eigentlich eine logische Konsequenz.
Aber du sprichst den wichtigen Punkt ja bereits an: CS2 auf Mac geht und auf PC nicht.


----------



## DaRealMC (28. April 2009)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Konnte das Problem gerade verifizieren; PC  (WinXP) Illu CS2
> 
> Offenbar gibt es das Probleme bei Zahlen mit Nachkommastellen.
> Workaround: Werete mit 100 multiplizieren



Oh, das hab ich ja ganz überlesen. 
Funktioniert aber leider auch nicht zuverlässig.

Wenn ich z.B. aus der 29,5 eine 29,6 mache, geht es.
Wenn ich aber als Werte 330, 192 und 295 nehme, ist das Diagramm ebenfalls offen.
mit 3300, 1920 und 2950 geht es dann wiederum


----------



## janoc (28. April 2009)

...arge Sache. Sorry, so genau hab ich das dann wieder auch nicht untersucht 
Vielleicht ist es ein Problem wenn die letzte Stelle eine ungerade Zahl ist ... *verschwörungstheorie* ... 

Gibts vielleicht irgendwleche Patches / Updates, die das beheben, bzw. Support befragt? Nachdem ich Illu nie so intensiv verwende hab ich da nie geschaut auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.


----------



## DaRealMC (28. April 2009)

Patchlevel ist aktuell, Support habe ich angefragt, noch keine Antwort. Im Community-Forum angefragt, aber noch keine befriedigende Antwort - ich solle halt noch einen vierten Weg hinzufügen...


----------



## DaRealMC (30. April 2009)

Für alle, die es sich nicht vorstellen können:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkdFCQeUFHU

Im Adobe-Forum habe ich inzwischen auch erfahren, dass es wohl nur die deutsche Version betrifft. CS4 funktioniert problemlos - allerdings habe ich dafür keine Lizenzen...
Leider weigert sich Adobe bisher, das wirklich als Bug aufzunehmen und einen Patch bereit zu stellen.


----------

